# Help - melting cheese for dip.



## figueroa4 (May 22, 2005)

I want to make a sausage cheese dip, but every time I do it gets hard on your plate before it's done.  Are there any tricks to keeping the cheese from doing that?

Thanks.,


----------



## texasgirl (May 22, 2005)

I always add milk.

I make a dip with beef, breakfast sausage, chiles , velveeta and Mushroom soup. I always add milk to thin it out just enough so that it doesn't get too thick. Hope this helps.


----------



## figueroa4 (May 22, 2005)

*We do too.*

We also add milk, and it's a great consistency while it's in the pot.  But once it's on the plate it starts to get hard.  I was just hoping that maybe there was a trick to keep it from getting hard, kinda like nacho cheese.


----------



## luvs (May 22, 2005)

melt 2 tbsp. butter
add 2 tbsp. flour
whisk together and keep whisking for about a minute.
add:
1 c. milk; whisk till smooth and bubble; allow to simmer for a few minutes to cook out the starch. add 1 c. EXTRA SHARP cheddar cheese ( or another strong cheese) and a big pinch of salt. 
it'll stay nice and smooth.


----------



## tfaglon (May 22, 2005)

hi,
depends on the cheese
some cheeses are softer than others and will not harden on the plate
ie goat cheese,
cream cheese,
marscapone cheese
other cheeses such as cheddar/gouda/swiss
have to be kept warm in a warming dish/fondeu pot for dipping
hth
tom


----------



## figueroa4 (May 22, 2005)

*Thanks.*

For Luvs Foods:  Do you think that would work for cheese like Velveeta?  I only like cheddar every now and then.


----------



## luvs (May 22, 2005)

i think velveeta would be too mild. sorry.


----------



## Constance (May 22, 2005)

*Here's how I do mine...*

Cook 1 lb. sausage in microwave, stirring and crumbling until all pink is gone. Put in colander and mash with spoon until all grease and water is squeezed out and meat is well crumbled.
Put sausage back in same bowl along with 1 lb. cubed Velveeta Lite cheese and 1/2 cup Pace Picante sauce. Nuke until melted. Taste, check texture, and add more picante sauce and/or hot sauce of your choice. 
Serve with tortilla chips and an assortment of crudites. 
Keep warm in a small crockpot, or re-nuke as needed.

*A spoonful of this is great in a bowl of chili!*

*Note: You may add a small can of green chilies or other hot peppers of your choice to this. Just make sure they are well drained. If you use the hot style Pace, I doubt that you'll need anything more. 
But then, I'm from Illinois....


----------



## middie (May 23, 2005)

moved to eggs, cheese, and dairy


----------

